# Frage zur UML



## Guest (7. Sep 2008)

Hallo Leute !

Ich muss ein Klassendigramm in der UML erstellen und bin gerade etwas verwirrt. Wie kennzeichne ich z.b folgende Methode:

public static void gebeAus(String test){

}


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wann ich eine Methode oder Attribut unterstreichen muss und wann nicht.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch sagen wann ich sogenannte "package attribute" setzen muss.

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Guest (7. Sep 2008)

Weiß wirklich keiner weiter?


----------



## Landei (7. Sep 2008)

*Ich* weiß es nicht, aber ich weiß, wo man gucken kann:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Modeling_Language


----------

